# blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## katja (19. Juni 2007)

hallo ihr lieben!

mein __ froschlöffel schiebt zwei "sendemasten" (blüten) nach oben  

leider sind beide ziemlich voll mit blattläusen  

ich hab da ein mittelchen namens "celaflor schädlingsfrei careo", da steht bienenungefährlich drauf, aber kein ton von fischis!! :? 

kann ich die mistviecher denn damit einnebeln, so mitten im teich? oder bekommen meine goldis da das große  

und falls ihr mir abratet: was mach ich dann gegen die sauger?


----------



## Digicat (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Servus Katja

Also ich würde schauen das ich viele Florfliegen dort hinbekomme, oder Marienkäfer oder ....
aber kein Gift, Bitte, Bitte  

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## ~jens~ (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hey,
hast das gleiche Problem wie ich. Würde mal sagen jeden Tag die Fiecher abstreifen. So mache ich das.

lg

EDIT: hmm Digicat war wohl genauso schnell wie ich


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

hallo männers!  

nee, einfach so gift rumsprühen ohne fragen tu ich ja eh nicht : 

ich dachte nur, dass das mittelchen nicht soooo giftig ist, wenns den bienen nix macht.... 

wo bekomm ich denn florfliegen her??   oder kommen die freiwillig?  

und marienkäfer so mitten im teich? hab ich auch noch nie gesehen, dass die sich auf den wasserpflanzen niederlassen... 

das abstreifen ist ja so eklig... 
mach ich schon ne weile, aber das interessiert die nicht  

und in der sich entwickelnden blüte sind soooo tolle ritzen, die bekomm ich nie alle!!!!


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Auf Froschläffel?  

Ich hatte das bisher immer nur auf Iris.

Einfach abstreifen und den Fischis geben  

Wenn du da mit Seifenlauge rangehst, ersaufen dir alle Wasserhüpfer : 

Chemie gehört da erst mal gar nicht hin :


----------



## Eugen (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo Katja,

wenn du die Viecher nicht einnebelst, sondern relativ gezielt ansprühst, werden deine Goldies nicht viel mitkriegen.
(man kann die Vorsicht auch übertreiben  )
Alternativ machst du dir den allseits bekannten Brennesselsud und spritzt damit die Läuse an. Ist sicherlich biologischer,stinkt dafür umso besser. 

@ Thomas: Seifenlauge nimmt die Oberflächenspannung, is sich nix gut für __ Wasserläufer u.ä.
                und Seife ist Chemie pur, naja über Kernseife kann man noch reden


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Thomas: Seifenlauge nimmt die Oberflächenspannung, is sich nix gut für Wasserläufer u.ä.
> und Seife ist Chemie pur, naja über Kernseife kann man noch reden



Hatte den Namen vergessen  

Klar;- die laufen ja über's Wasser und hüpfen nicht :


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

noch mehr männers.......sind wir frauen hier in der unterzahl?  

 


ich könnte ja ein, zwei große plastiktüten rund um die pflanze aufs wasser legen, vorsichtig sprühen und dann die tüten wieder wegnehmen.
so dürfte so gut wie gar nix aufs wasser kommen!

wär das einen versuch wert? 

ich müsste es bestimmt auch nur einmal machen, hatte die sauger schon auf einem busch an einer anderen stelle im garten. einmal genebelt und sie haben sich ergeben!! 

@thomas: auf __ iris???? hör mir bloss auf! an die komm ich nicht gut ran......ne, auf den blütestengeln des froschlöffels, aber so was von viele!!!

frage mich gerade, wer die melkt? ameisen kommen da so schlecht hin.....


----------



## zaphod (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo, 



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> und marienkäfer so mitten im teich? hab ich auch noch nie gesehen, dass die sich auf den wasserpflanzen niederlassen...



-> na aber sicher machen sie das! 

siehe da:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/7

und da

 

Ich glaube, Eier legen sie jetzt nicht mehr ab, aber die Larven dürften noch 
einige Wochen umherkrabbeln, da wird sich die ein oder andere entführen 
lassen... 

Gruß,
zaphod


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> noch mehr männers.......sind wir frauen hier in der unterzahl?


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

@zaphod: ist das eine marienkäferlarve, die auf dem foto zu sehen ist?

hab ich noch nie gesehen!! na hoffentlich setz ich die richtigen larven hin, wenn ich denn welche finde, die deiner ähneln....


----------



## karsten. (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo
Marienkäferlarven kannst du leicht bei google anschauen

wenn nicht vorhanden oder keine Geduld  :

bekämpf ich Blattläuse mit einem scharfen Wasserstrahl 

das nervt die Viecher scheinbar immer wieder zurück zu krabbeln ........


 

mfG


----------



## Conny (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo Katja,
nicht viele Frauen haben um 18:00 Uhr Zeit am PC zu sitzen! Aber Männer ...:
  : 
Bei uns im Garten wird überhaupt kein Gift gespritzt!!! Zu jedem sogenannten Schädling kommt auch ein Nützling, der ihn zum Fressen gern hat. Dem muß man nur Zeit lassen vorbei zu kommen, seinen Nachwuchs nicht mit Gift ebenfalls abtöten und dafür sorgen, dass er gut über den Winter kommt.


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Katja,
> nicht viele Frauen haben um 18:00 Uhr Zeit am PC zu sitzen! Aber Männer ...:
> :



: : : : :  Wofür haben wir Maänner denn die Frauen?


----------



## gabi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Katja,

dein __ Froschlöffel ist schon soweit? Meiner lässt sich noch Zeit mit der ersten  Blüte.

Allerdings kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung mit Blattläusen am Weidenröschen berichten. Das war die letzten Jahre vor dem Beginn der Blüte immer übersäht mit Blattlauskolonien. Hat aber trotzdem schön geblüht. Und dieses Jahr? Keine einzige Blattlaus sitzt dran. Ich hab schon bezweifelt ob es die gleiche Pflanze ist. 
Fazit: Die Blattläuse stören vielleicht die Optik und behindern möglicherweise die aktuelle Blüte, schädigen aber die Pflanze nicht. Ich würde sie auch nur mit einem Wasserstrahl wegpusten.


----------



## wp-3d (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> @zaphod: ist das eine marienkäferlarve, die auf dem foto zu sehen ist?
> 
> hab ich noch nie gesehen!! na hoffentlich setz ich die richtigen larven hin, wenn ich denn welche finde, die deiner ähneln....



Hallo 
Hier habe ich noch eine mit Futtertieren.

Gruß Werner


----------



## katja (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

bin beruhigt!

1. gibts noch mehr frauen hier  

2. ich bin nicht die einzige mit blattläusen.... 

das mit wasserstrahl abspritzen ist so ne sache, der "mast" ist ja nicht sooo stabil, nicht dass ich den mit abknicke!! :? 

und ja, mein __ froschlöffel ist bald soweit, und der von meinem nachbarn ist schon fast wieder verblüht!!    verstehen tu ich das auch nicht! :crazy: 

ich würde die sauger ja lassen, wenn ich sicher sein könnte, dass der löffel trotzdem schön blühen kann und die hüpfer nicht auch noch an andere pflanzen gehen....


----------



## Sternthaler13 (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo allerseits,

ich spiele in diesem Thread mal die Quotenfrau, damit sich das Verhältnis Frau/Mann wieder verbessert  

Kann mir mal einer zeigen, wie Marienkäfer-Larven aussehen? Ich habe noch nie welche gesehen und habe auch Läuse am Teich *grmpf*

Und die Marienkäfer, die ich mühevoll an den Teich verschleppt habe, haben sich bisher geweigert. Waren anscheinend satt, oder so.

P.S. okay, die Quotenfrau hätte ich mir sparen können, ich habe die 2. Seite übersehen. Das gleiche gilt für die Larven-Bilder. Ich sag's ja: Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil!


----------



## karsten. (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

zuspät !


Hallo

was blau ist lässt sich anklicken und öffnet einen Link ....  s.a.o.



fett google Bilder  

reicht´s ?





mfG


----------



## Eugen (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo zusammen,
ich musste gestern mal wieder eine Neem-Paste herstellen.
Da kam mir der Gedanke,mich mal über die Wirkung auf Pflanzenschädlingen schlauzumachen.
Und siehe da, der Wirkstoff des Neembaumes soll auch gegen Blattläuse und __ Seerosenblattkäfer gut sein.
Ich werde heut mal eine Tinktur und ein Dekokt herstellen und heut abend meine Blattläuse damit kontaktieren. Mal schauen,was die dazu sagen  
Seerosenblattkäfer hab ich heuer noch keine  ,aber das kann ja auch noch werden.
Am Wochenende sollte sich bei den Läusen ein Ergebnis zeigen.
Wenns gegen Krätze und Kopfläusen wirkt,müssten Blattläuse auch damit zu bekämpfen sein.
Hat jemand Probs mit Seerosenblattkäfer?
Ich könnte zu Versuchszwecken dann was zuschicken.


----------



## Doris (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo allerseits

Blattläuse und Blumen sind bei uns fast in einem Wort zu nennen. Viele unserer Blumen und Sträucher haben Blattläuse.(Wir haben in der Siedlung sehr viel Baumbestand, wo die Viecher drauf hausen.) Um den Blattläusen zu Leibe zu rücken müßten wir Literweise bevorraten.
Leider bleiben auch die Teichpflanzen nicht verschont. Absprühen mit einem (harten) Wasserstrahl hab ich auch schon versucht, leider hilft es auch nicht wirklich, und die Pflanzen sind ja nun auch nicht alle so stabil. Ich laß der Natur ihren Lauf und mach nix mehr. Dazu sind einfach zu viele Pflanzen betroffen.


----------



## Conny (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo,

ich kann Euch nur Karsten.s blaue Links empfehlen. Das Weg von der Chemie und Hin zu den kleinen Helfern im Garten geht nicht von jetzt auf gleich. Sprich zum Festmahl tragen. Die Tiere brauchen auch eine Möglichkeit sich zu verstecken, ihre Brut abzulegen, zu überwintern. In einem "sauberen Garten oder Teich" gedeihen nun mal nur verhätschelte Kulturpflanzen.


----------



## katja (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

guten morgen!!

ich werde es wohl auch so handhaben, nix zu tun  

einen "sauberen garten" habe ich zwar nicht : ,aber ich kann ja nicht jedes blatt im garten absuchen, ob da eventuell eine larve, ein ohrenkneifer oder sonstiges sitzt, und kaufen kann man diese nutztierchen ja wohl nicht :? 

der wasserstrahl wäre für die dünnen blütestengel wohl definitiv zu stark, da kann ich sie gleich abknipsen  


@eugen: solltest du ein erfolgreiches mittel entwickeln, gib bescheid.....und meld ein patent an


----------



## karsten. (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo

mit solchen Teilen 

gibt´s in jedem Baumarkt von allen Herstellern kann man den Strahl so dosieren ,dass man den Blattläusen total auf den Wecker gehen kann .

die besseren Geräte lassen wirklich feinste Dosierung zu  


mfG

man kann auch prima Passanten vollspritzen  !


----------



## katja (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> man kann auch prima Passanten vollspritzen  !






 



allein deshalb wäre es die anschaffung wert!!!


----------



## katja (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

     

habe sie gerade vorsichtig abgespritzt.....

jetzt treiben sie auf der wasseroberfläche, meine fische interessierts einen dreck :  und vermutlich krallen sie sich an der nächsten pflanze die da kommt fest und dann gehts dort von vorne los.......


mistviecher  

warum können die eigentlich schwimmen???


----------



## gabi (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hi Katja,

hast du keine __ Wasserläufer und Verwandte? Das wäre nämlich deren Job.

Wird schon.


----------



## katja (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

 __ wasserläufer......  

doch, ab und zu hab ich schon einen rumflitzen sehen  

aber bis der (die) das geschnallt haben, dass es happihappi gibt, sind die sauger doch schon an der nächsten pflanze hochgekrabbelt.... 



und: was wären verwandte des wasserläufers?


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo,

bezüglich "sauberer Garten" kann ich nur sagen:
Wir haben hier ein Grundstück übernommen.. nun ja, der Vorgarten sah furchtbar aus.
Foto (klick)
Meterhoch Ligusterhecke direkt vor den Fenstern, ein wunderschöner großer __ Flieder, viele alte Johannisbeeren, zwei riesige Eschen  und meine heiß + innig geliebte Roßkastanie etc. 
Mit der Haussanierung mußte vieles weichen und dabei kamen auch Weinbergschnecken zum Vorschein. Dank denen hab ich wenig __ Nacktschnecken, denn sie fressen wohl auch deren Gelege. 

*Blattläuse* hatte  ich dieses Frühjahr an einigen meiner Rosen. Gespritzt wurde nicht, dafür wohnten aber auf dem Grundstück eine Meisen- und eine Hausrotschwanzfamilie.
Es war schon putzig zu sehen, wie Meisen- und Spatzeneltern (von anderswo) jeden Stengel im Garten nach Futter (Läusen!) absuchten.
Die Piepmätze wurden im Winter mit Sonnenblumen und Meisenknödeln durchgefüttert und so an den Platz (__ Kastanie) gewöhnt. Jetzt im Sommer sorge ich für eine kleine Tränke am Fallrohr der Dachrinne. Zur Not wird auch mal mit der Gießkanne aufgefüllt. 

Ich versuche den natürlichen Weg zu gehen, obwohl wir alles mögliche zur Verfügung hätten. Einzig bei sehr großen, verunkrauteten Flächen wird Frau schon mal schwach.


----------



## zaphod (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo, 

ich weiß ja nicht, ob das Thema Blattlaus hier derart vertieft werden soll, ich geb trotzdem "meinen" Senf dazu, 
dessen Quelle das Buch "Pflanzenschutz im Biogarten", blv-Verlag, ist. 

Ein Exkurs zur Blattlaus-Vermehrung:
Läuse überwintern normalerweise in widerstandsfähigen Eiern. In sehr milden Wintern überleben auch erwachsene Tiere. Im Frühling schlüpfen die Stammmütter der Läuse aus, durch Jungfernzeugung gebären die Weibchen täglich mind. 1 lebendes Jungtier (ebenso weiblich). Im Sommer gibts entstehen neben den sesshaften auch geflügelte Tiere, die weite Entfernungen zurücklegen können. Im Herbst entstehen bei allen Blattlausarten Männchen und Weibchen, die sich befruchten und anschließend an geschützten Stellen, meist an Bäumen, ihre Eier ablegen. 

Blattlaus-Schadbild: 
Sie saugen Pflanzensaft aus, in dem sie Blätter, Triebspitzen oder Wurzeln anstechen. Bei zahlreichem Befall rollen sich Blätter, Gewebe stirbt ab, es kommt zu verkrüppelten Wuchsformen.
Zuckerhaltige Ausscheidungen (Honigtau) überziehen Blätter mit einer klebrigen Schicht, welche als Nährboden für Rußtau-Pilze dient und Ameisen anlockt (die wiederum Fressfeinde der Läuse vertreiben). 
Ebenso können Krankheiten übertragen werden, vor allem Virusinfektionen. 

Natürliche Feinde: 
Marienkäfer und deren Larven, Schwebfliegenlarven, Florfliegen/-larven, Blattlauslöwenlarven, Schlupfwespenlarven, Blattlausfliegen, Raupenfliegen, Raubwanzen, Laufkäfer, Raubkäfer, __ Weichkäfer, Glühwürmchenlarven, Ohrwürmern, Gallmückenlarven, __ Spinnen, Vögel und einige spezialisiertere Arten. 

Außer Tieren können auch Pflanzen gezielt zur Abwehr eingesetzt werden, besonders Duftkräuter. 

Die wirkungsvollste Abwehr besteht aber darin, die Pflanzengesundheit zu stärken, da Läuse ausgesprochene Schwächeparasiten sind. Sie siedeln sich zuerst an Blättern/Trieben an, die unter Wachstumsstörungen leiden. Dabei kann es sich sowohl um kümmerliche Entwicklung handeln als auch mit Stickstoff überdüngten Gewächse. Je fester das Gewebe gesunder Pflanzen ist, umso weniger erfolgreich sind die Saugversuche der Läuse. 

Kulturmaßnahmen:
- naturgemäßer Standort der Pflanzen
- ausreichend Licht und Abstand
- Luftzirkulation gewährleisten, da lange Feuchtigkeit zwischen Blättern die Pflanze schwächt
- Boden locker und durchlässig
- regelmäßig mulchen, damit Erde feucht bleibt und Bodenleben angeregt wird
- auf Bedürfnisse abgestimmte Düngung (Kompost, organischer Dünger, Pflanzenjauche)
- Fruchtfolge beachten
- Mischkulturen

Wehret den Anfängen:
- Im zeitigen Frühjahr auf die Stammmütter der Läuse achten (die als erste aus den Wintereiern schlüpfen), da es zu dieser Zeit nur wenige Fressfeinde gibt. 
Darauf "achten" = vernichten!
- Bei geringem Lausbefall hilft oft eine rasch wirkende Düngung mit Brennnessel-Jauche, um die Abwehr zu stärken und Läuse zu vertreiben
- ähnlich wirkt Blattdüngung mit Algen-Präparaten (Was für Algen? Vielleicht sogar die aus dem Teich?)
- stark verlauste Triebe abschneiden
- kleine Kolonien zerdrücken/abspritzen
- im Herbst hindern Rindenpflege und Stammanstrich die Läuse daran, ihre Wintereier im Garten abzulegen

Mehr oder minder sanfte Abwehr-Mittel:
Spritzbrühen, z.B. Brennnessel-Kaltwasserauszug (geringe Wirkung), Rainfarn-Tee oder -Brühe, Farnkraut-Jauche, Rhabarberblätter-Tee, Wermut-Tee, evtl. Kartoffelwasser, Farnkraut-Extrakt und Kapuzienerkresse-Tee gegen Blut- und Schildläuse.
Steinmehl oder Algenkalk (tötet aber auch Schwebfliegenlarven).
Lehm-Schachtelhalm-Wasserglas-Spritzbrühe bei Obstgehölzen gegen die überwinternden Eier und Läuse. 

HINWEIS: Auf die härteren Abwehrmethoden möchte ich nicht eingehen, da diese definitiv nichts am Teich zu suchen haben. Auch bei den sanften Abwehrmitteln ist Vorsicht geboten, da ich nicht weiß, welche Wirkung die (zwar natürlichen) Spritzmittel auf das Teichwasser haben können. Am Teich empfehle ich Vorsorge, mechanisches Entfernen und Beachtung der Kulturmaßnahmen.




			
				Doris schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo allerseits
> Ich laß der Natur ihren Lauf und mach nix mehr. Dazu sind einfach zu viele Pflanzen betroffen.


Dadurch dass Du einen Garten hast, hast Du ja quasi schon ins natürliche Ökosystem eingegriffen, mit ursprünglicher Natur ist da sowieso nicht mehr viel - wem also seinen Lauf lassen? 
Im künstlichen Ökosystem Teich ist es doch auch in den wenigsten Fällen möglich, der Natur ihren Lauf zu lassen (Filter...).

Wenn Du den Blattläusen ihren Lauf lässt, wirst Du sie wahrscheinlich nie wieder los (o.k., komplett loswerden ist unmöglich und wegen des Überlebens der Fressfeinde auch teils unerwünscht), aber im Gegenteil, es wird sicher jährlich schlimmer. 

Hinzu kommt, dass nicht nur die Gärten derjenigen, die sich sagen "Ich lass der Natur ihren Lauf" betroffen sind, die Laus-Plage breitet sich auch in umliegende Gärten aus - oder kommt eben von Nachbars Garten...
Nun gibt es sicher ausreichend Nachbarn, die hemmungslos zur Chemiekeule greifen. Diese Chemie macht nicht an der Grundstücksgrenze halt - daher braucht man sich dann nicht zu wundern, wenn das eigene Obst und Gemüse, dass man ja selbst nur natürlich oder gar nicht behandelt, voller Gift ist. 

Ebenso braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, wenn dann die Chemie vom Nachbarn in den eigenen Teich gerät und die Fische plötzlich auf dem Rücken schwimmen können.... 




			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> und: was wären verwandte des wasserläufers?



Alle übrigen Wasser-__ Wanzen, wie z.B. __ Rückenschwimmer, ich glaube __ Teichläufer auch.

Und sorry für die Textwüste, ist viel und schwierig (wegen der langen Zeilen) zu lesen...

Gruß,
zaphod


----------



## Conny (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo,
@Zaphod, bei uns ist es umgekehrt: wir lassen der Natur ihren Lauf und haben nur zu Anfang der Saison ein scheinbares Übermaß an Blattläusen und nach wenigen Wochen kommen die von den gespritzen, sauberen Gärten zu uns ins Asyl  . 
Die befallenen Pflanzen erholen sich sehr schnell und treiben neu aus. Ich muß von unserem garten nicht leben! Dein Artikel war trotzdem sehr lehrreich. Noch ein Zitat: "Macht's gut und danke für den Fisch"

@Katja, __ Rückenschwimmer, Libellenlarven, etc. wären weitere Räuber im Teich. Ein weiterführender Buchtitel aus der letzten Wasserteich: Nützlinge, Blümel, etal. Ich will es mir bestellen.

@Annett, eine ernstzunehmende Studie besagt, dass die vielen Kleingärtner mehr Insektizide und Pestizide in unsere Umwelt verschleudern als alle Bauern zusammen. Ich glaube das. Bei Girsch aus Nachbars Garten wäre ich fast schwach geworden . Nun habe ich Mulchfolie und Steine drüber und Blumentöpfe drauf.


----------



## karsten. (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> ...... Bei Girsch aus Nachbars Garten wäre ich fast schwach geworden . .....




- defekter Link entfernt -


----------



## Conny (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo Karsten.,
 . Oh je  jetzt hab ich doch ein Grundnahrungsmittel aus unserem Garten verbannt.


----------



## Annett (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo Conny,



> eine ernstzunehmende Studie besagt, dass die vielen Kleingärtner mehr Insektizide und Pestizide in unsere Umwelt verschleudern als alle Bauern zusammen.



dem ist sehr wahrs. auch so, denn sehr oft werden die auf der Packungsbeilage stehenden Anwendungsmengen um ein vielfaches überschritten. 
Frei nach dem Motto "viel hilft viel". 
Bei vielen Mitteln liegen die Aufwandsmengen im Bereich von 2 oder 3Litern auf 1ha=10.000m² ..... wenn man das runter rechnet, bleibt für die 3m² im Kleingarten wahrs. nur ein __ Fingerhut voll.
Schwierig wirds für uns allerdings, wenn wegen jeder Kleinigkeit gleich gespritzt wird und dann nach und nach Resistenzen auftreten. Der Schrebergärtner kauft die Kartoffeln/Zwiebeln dann im Supermarkt... und der Landwirt??  
Naja, Strom kommt ja bekanntlich auch aus der Steckdose. :__ nase:

Ich kann auf mehreren hundert m² keine Mulchfolie ausbringen - Joachim erklärt mich für irre. :crazy:
Dafür arbeiten wir (planungstechnisch) schon an der hoffentlich pflegeleichteren Lösung. Denn ein dauerhaft offener Boden nützt niemandem und macht halt viel Arbeit.

Aber bei den Blattläusen bleibe ich seit diesem Jahr lockerer und hänge lieber noch ein paar Nistkästen mehr auf.
Da haben alle was von.


----------



## Conny (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hallo Annett,

diese Resistenzen in der Medizin werden uns alle umbringen. Wenn ich hier lese, welche Antibiotika alleine für die Fische einfach so ohne genaue Diagnose in die Umwelt entlassen werden  
Eine bakterielle Lungenentzündung hervorgerufen durch resistente Bakterienstämme gehört zu den häufigsten Todesursachen in Krankenhäusern!
Fragen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker!


----------



## gabi (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: blattläuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



			
				Conny schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Annett,
> 
> diese Resistenzen in der Medizin werden uns alle umbringen. Wenn ich hier lese, welche Antibiotika alleine für die Fische einfach so ohne genaue Diagnose in die Umwelt entlassen werden
> Eine bakterielle Lungenentzündung hervorgerufen durch resistente Bakterienstämme gehört zu den häufigsten Todesursachen in Krankenhäusern!
> Fragen Sie Ihren Arzt oder Apotheker!




Hi Conny,

da sagst du was wahres. 

OK, vielleicht nicht alle umbringen aber doch selektieren.


----------

